

Cyber Corps program trains spies for the digital age - Reltair
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-cyber-school-20121123,0,7345893.story

======
mtgx
Nice to see they are doing something good for the human kind.

But seriously, do we really need to be spying on other countries? That means
there's distrust by default in any and all relationships (also proven by the
US hacking of France's president's computer).

Positive long term human relationships can only work if there is _trust_ by
default, not distrust.

